# RIP Murdoch, our black ratsnake, 199? - 2012.



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Murdoch came to us in 1998 as a fully - grown rescue, horribly dehydrated; him and his viv cost us the princely sum of £10. Despite his rough start, he turned out to be one of the gentlest, sweetest - natured snakes we've ever known. He would hold his head up to have his chin stroked, and was a real ambassador for his type; many people changed their opinion of snakes after meeting him. He even made a guest appearance at a reptile medicine lecture at the Cambridge Veterinary School.

Over the last couple of weeks, he lost his appetite (he'd always been such a dustbin), and became weak, stiff and constipated. Our wonderful exotics vet did his best, but on Friday morning I found him in his viv, as though he'd just slept away. 

I still keep looking at his dark viv and thinking the bulb must have blown. Goodbye, old son. We miss you.


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

Rosiemum said:


> Murdoch came to us in 1998 as a fully - grown rescue, horribly dehydrated; him and his viv cost us the princely sum of £10. Despite his rough start, he turned out to be one of the gentlest, sweetest - natured snakes we've ever known. He would hold his head up to have his chin stroked, and was a real ambassador for his type; many people changed their opinion of snakes after meeting him. He even made a guest appearance at a reptile medicine lecture at the Cambridge Veterinary School.
> 
> Over the last couple of weeks, he lost his appetite (he'd always been such a dustbin), and became weak, stiff and constipated. Our wonderful exotics vet did his best, but on Friday morning I found him in his viv, as though he'd just slept away.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous snake, sorry for the loss


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

Thankyou.


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear


----------

